# Pick up truck load price of firewood



## Stgcutter (Aug 9, 2014)

Is 80$ per pick up truck load of wood a reasonable price? I been selling it like this for a few years and wonder if I should go up


----------



## R'Lee (Aug 9, 2014)

Depends..... on where you are, what it is, are you delivering, and what time of the year are you talking about! Well seasoned & split hardwood goes for about $50 a face cord if they pick it up here in lower MI. Delivered is a different animal tho.


----------



## stihly dan (Aug 9, 2014)

if you run out every year, go up.


----------



## R'Lee (Aug 9, 2014)

I. Agree. Allow supply & demand determine the price. Long winter last year drove up spring prices. I STILL can't cut behind my homestead cut its still too wet. My questions were legit tho.


----------



## Stgcutter (Aug 9, 2014)

Split oak and I sell mostly during middle of the fall and winter. I keep plenty of wood throughout the year so the wood will be dry enough to burn good. I use my mini loader, splitter, truck and trailer. Sold over 100 cords last winter


----------



## zogger (Aug 9, 2014)

$50-60 around here, about approx 1/3rd cord. So, if you can get 80 easily now, hey, semi fat city!

Here's the thing down here though, last winter was a cold aberration..everyone who had dried wood for sale sold out. There is no way in heck anyone ..but me..around here will have two year old dried oak this winter. I have one, two and three year old oak, anyone wants it, it goes for a premium based on age or I sit on it. No desire to compete with those lowball only half dried wood sellers.


----------



## Stgcutter (Aug 9, 2014)

I live in alabama so I did pretty well last year. My wood was cut in summer of last year. It's pretty good and dried from the hot summer


----------



## jrider (Aug 9, 2014)

You did over 100 full cords with just a pickup truck? So we are talking, half a cord a load?


----------



## Stgcutter (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah a regular half cord pick up truck full. You must remember I didn't deliver too many loads of wood in that truck. I received a bit of help from a relative with his ldump body truck. I supplied a store with atleast 20 cords or wood also.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 10, 2014)

YOu need to be more specific. A pickup load is a nebulous amount. full sized pu? With racks?, etc.

My PU has cab high racks and I can load 3/4 cord easily - overloaded? Very.

Harry K


----------



## Stgcutter (Aug 10, 2014)

A regular Chevy 1500. The beds is a long bed I believe. I have taller sides on my trailer so I can pull more wood


----------



## cheeves (Aug 10, 2014)

zogger said:


> $50-60 around here, about approx 1/3rd cord. So, if you can get 80 easily now, hey, semi fat city!
> 
> Here's the thing down here though, last winter was a cold aberration..everyone who had dried wood for sale sold out. There is no way in heck anyone ..but me..around here will have two year old dried oak this winter. I have one, two and three year old oak, anyone wants it, it goes for a premium based on age or I sit on it. No desire to compete with those lowball only half dried wood sellers.


I totally agree! 
I have all mostly dead standing oak; some 1/2 years and 2 years! I get good $ for it if I like the customer. Some I sell really cheap to some people I really like, and who need and appreciate it! Even give some away every year! What gos around comes around!! Was just turned on to 7 1/2 acres and all the surrounding property of all the wood I want on it! Just got a load of big dead standing red oak today.


----------



## mallardman (Aug 10, 2014)

Depends on what size bed.


----------



## Rburg44 (Aug 11, 2014)

Depends on bed size and how u load it tossed in or stacked nice an neat bed level or above bed hieght


----------



## Greg Perryman (Aug 11, 2014)

120 -150 dollars a cord is the goin rate here for oak ,hickory is more. A cord of wood will fit in a 8 ft bed stacked just above the cab. Dad done it many yrs. Best to use a 3/4 or 1 ton truck. 1/2 truck just isn't heavy enough. Lots and lots of rear wheels bearings.


----------



## svk (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd say a half cord is a _safe_ load for short bed, 1/2 ton trucks (especially the newer ones with cushy suspension). So $40-90 bucks a load depending on location, whether this is delivery or customer pickup, and species of wood would seem fair to me. If someone shows up with a long box and stake sides, you need to determine volume and price by the cord or fraction of cord.

Around here softwood is $100 a cord, hardwood $150, and oak $180 delivered within reasonably close radius to seller.


----------



## 3fordasho (Aug 12, 2014)

I get $75 for a load of mixed hardwoods, usually elms, box elder,cottonwood, maybe some ash or blackcherry - firepit wood. Load averages 50-55 cubic feet stacked wood. My 8' box F150 needed airbags on the back so the headlights don't lightup the tree tops ;-) Price includes delivery up to 15 miles loaded, after that I have a per mile upcharge. Never had a complaint about price, and many tip once they see how much wood they are getting. If they want to pick it up I ask $60 for the same amount.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 12, 2014)

svk said:


> I'd say a half cord is a _safe_ load for short bed, 1/2 ton trucks (especially the newer ones with cushy suspension). So $40-90 bucks a load depending on location, whether this is delivery or customer pickup, and species of wood would seem fair to me. If someone shows up with a long box and stake sides, you need to determine volume and price by the cord or fraction of cord.
> 
> Around here softwood is $100 a cord, hardwood $150, and oak $180 delivered within reasonably close radius to seller.



I have a regular customer for 4 cord willow every year. Been charging 120 full cord. Raised it to $130 this year. He is still happy. Amazing thing is that he also burns good wood (fir, tamarack) so he knows the difference.

Harry K


----------



## svk (Aug 12, 2014)

turnkey4099 said:


> I have a regular customer for 4 cord willow every year. Been charging 120 full cord. Raised it to $130 this year. He is still happy. Amazing thing is that he also burns good wood (fir, tamarack) so he knows the difference.
> 
> Harry K


The peace of mind knowing he's got reliable wood coming each year is probably worth the premium of purchasing from someone he trusts.


----------



## Rosco (Aug 12, 2014)

While stopped for a pop, I had a guy offer me $50 to drop this off at his house.





It's the first 40 feet of a standing dead White oak.
I don't usually sell or buy wood, but he only lived a half mile away. 
That's a Tacoma, I'm guessing 1200 lbs.

I let him split it, I went back for the smaller stuff.

Tom


----------



## Stgcutter (Aug 13, 2014)

I stack my wood bed height and it is stacked on my trailer too. I'm running behind I believe this year. I'm going to just stock pile the wood up instead of stacking it all just to load on to my truck . I have a 8 acre field with a barn I've started using to store wood at my place


----------



## Guswhit (Aug 14, 2014)

Stgcutter said:


> Is 80$ per pick up truck load of wood a reasonable price? I been selling it like this for a few years and wonder if I should go up


I drive a 1 ton chevy with a full size(8') box. I can get somewhere between 60 and 70 bundles for campfire wood thrown in the back of the truck every time so I charge $125.00. Oak, cherry, locust and walnut only. I can sell all the campfire wood I want so why take less for the same amount of wood? We don't know your area or the scalpers that are running around you, so it is really hard to give great advice on pricing, imho.


----------



## 066blaster (Aug 14, 2014)

Too many variables in pick up loads. Why not sell by face cords or half cords or full cords? I know it has to be measured then. I use to stack 2 rows 2 foot high down the center of my 8 foot bed. = 1 face cord. Now I stack it in my loader bucket to measure it when loading. I get $120 a face or $360 a full cord of oak. So I need it to be exact.


----------



## Yooperforeman (Aug 19, 2014)

8' long box Chevy, I can stack 1 and1/4 face cords.Around here that $65.00 delivered.


----------



## CRThomas (Aug 21, 2014)

Stgcutter said:


> Is 80$ per pick up truck load of wood a reasonable price? I been selling it like this for a few years and wonder if I should go up


 Last winter some guys went up to $100.00 a wet rank all most now they can't give firewood a way got greedy and done there self in for firewood selling.


----------



## CRThomas (Aug 22, 2014)

mallardman said:


> Depends on what size bed.


 I have a measuring rack I built 4 ft by 4 ft by 32 inchs is one face cord in my area it is called a rank a 6 1/2 ft truck bed with wood placed in it will fill up level with the top of the bed with no side boards. My rack if you took the wood and made one row it wood be 8 ft by 4 ft by 16 inchs a third of a cord in my area it is selling for $60.00 dollars delivered and stacked.


----------



## CRThomas (Aug 22, 2014)

Rosco said:


> While stopped for a pop, I had a guy offer me $50 to drop this off at his house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You give that guy a good deal a real good deal I wood like to have a 100 of pickup loads like that for $50.00 bucks each but have to be Ash the King of Firewood.


----------



## CRThomas (Aug 22, 2014)

A few years a go I was lost happened to see two guys unloading a S-10 pickup with a tool box in the back at a house The farther I went the loster I got so I turned around and went back passing the house I saw the wood being unloaded two ladys were stacking the wood I stop for directions to get of that area to the main highway. The gals told me they had just bought this cord of firewood for $220.00. I took them to my truck and told them this is a rank they said that must be 10 cords I said no ladys this a third of a cord. They and there friends are my customer for my knotted wood I can't bundle. I get 5 or 6 ton of knots I take them over dump and they pay me when they can some times I get a check for $20.00 the next check might be $200.00 if I don't get any they my waste catchers.


----------

